# A little line advice from the big ol' drum veterans...?



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

So I just started using an old sealine 250smf that my father handed down to me. I've got 20lb big game on it. Will going down to 15lb give me way more distance? I'm just wondering if it's worth the trade off. I'm brand new to conventional reels and have always been hesitant but I am loving this thing Thanks fellas🍻


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Eltonjohn said:


> So I just started using an old sealine 250smf that my father handed down to me. I've got 20lb big game on it. Will going down to 15lb give me way more distance? I'm just wondering if it's worth the trade off. I'm brand new to conventional reels and have always been hesitant but I am loving this thing Thanks fellas🍻


You'd be better off staying with 20# and a 50# shock leader... Keep the mag at full while you are learning to cast...Still no guarantee you wont blow up. The Magforce reels were daiwas first attempt at making a magged surfcasting reel. That thing is about the size of a Penn Jigmaster. The retrieve will be slow. My suggestion to you is not worry about distance until you become proficient in your casting abilites. What kind of rod will you be using to cast with and what is its lure rating and length?


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

I can cast it pretty damn far haha. Mag is all the way off. I was wondering if I would get more distance with 15. Thanks guys


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

I'll just experiment. I lost a nice fish earlier this year because
I didn't take garbomans shockleader knot advice and I had a 3 turn surgeons knot. Broke me off at the knot. That was on a 15lb big game mainline on a spinner. Ive since learned the Bimini twist.


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

I'm fishing as we speak getting eaten by gnats


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Nov 13, 2012)

Man, if it were me I'd try n find more spools, have a 20, 17, n.15lb spool, throwing w/ mags off n getting plenty of yards is real good, but don't push it! Try 17 lb test. Yes 15 lb test should get you more distance, but.i would start w/ mags fully engaged at.first


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

fishhawkxxx said:


> Man, if it were me I'd try n find more spools, have a 20, 17, n.15lb spool, throwing w/ mags off n getting plenty of yards is real good, but don't push it! Try 17 lb test. Yes 15 lb test should get you more distance, but.i would start w/ mags fully engaged at.first


Appreciate the advice. I'm going to stick with the 20 for a little while longer. I definitely blew it up pretty good this afternoon. I knew I was pushing it. Thankfully I was able to pick it out because I didn't have any line with me.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

One of the reasons you're blowing up is you are keeping the mags off, plus what kind of rod are you throwing..lure rating
what is at the end of your line that you are casting with i.e. sinker weight.
Your concept of distance and mine might be completely different.


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

DaBig2na said:


> One of the reasons you're blowing up is you are keeping the mags off, plus what kind of rod are you throwing..lure rating
> what is at the end of your line that you are casting with i.e. sinker weight.
> Your concept of distance and mine might be completely different.


I've got it on a cheapo Penn heaver rated 10oz. Throwing 8oz and half a finger mullet on a cannonball rig... I'm not having trouble with the reel blowing up I was just wondering about line diameter making a difference. ive fished with it at night a couple of times no prob. For distance Im getting about the same as my spinning heavers that have braid on them with much less effort. Thx


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Eltonjohn said:


> I've got it on a cheapo Penn heaver rated 10oz. Throwing 8oz and half a finger mullet on a cannonball rig... I'm not having trouble with the reel blowing up I was just wondering about line diameter making a difference. ive fished with it at night a couple of times no prob. For distance Im getting about the same as my spinning heavers that have braid on them with much less effort. Thx


Elcheapo WHAT? Prevail, battalion if its the medium 12 ft drop back and cast 7 ounces.. Swell and wind isn't bad today..Should hld fine... usually 2-3 ounces off the max lure weight is the sweet spot. Well If you aren't blowing up then "let it rip tater chip"

BBG is .38 mm on their 15 and .45 on the 20...Man I dont know how far you cast a spinner so for me to tell you that it would make a significant improvement would be a lie. Typically my cast is further when I drop diameter. But your reel is a beast of a reel and it takes a lot to make it spin and get out there. It seems you are looking for approval. So if you're happy with it using 20 and want see what it will do then go for it.. BBG is cheap good line.


----------



## Native (Nov 18, 2011)

If you know your current optimum casting distance with a specific rod, reel and line for a given lure weight then try this: walk off that distance and add 25 yards to it then mark it on your line with a piece of electricians tape across the spools width (we’ll assume it’s a conventional reel here to start).. We’ll call this your distance improvement marker. This is the distance you will work towards increasing your casting distance without a blowup. It’s also the safe amount of line you can safely blowup on your spool! Gradually increase this distance by changing the location of the tape on the spool whatever safe progressive distance increase you are comfortable with, here I used 25 yards but it can be whatever safe distance you don’t mind having to pick apart your line blowups as you progress beyond your current optimum casting distance and improve. This is best done on a grass surface so you can check your distance on each cast. This method works. I’ve used it successfully for years to improve my casting technique, distance and equipment performance and you might want to try it also if you’re not happy with your casting prowess. Good luck!


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Native said:


> ..... mark it on your line with a piece of electricians tape across the spools width ......


A pretty neat Idea. If balance is important to you, you might also apply an equal size piece of tape directly opposite of the first. Or, make 1 complete wrap of the spool over the leaving line. That will maintain a balanced spool ... if it was balanced to begin with.
2C


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

Native said:


> If you know your current optimum casting distance with a specific rod, reel and line for a given lure weight then try this: walk off that distance and add 25 yards to it then mark it on your line with a piece of electricians tape across the spools width (we’ll assume it’s a conventional reel here to start).. We’ll call this your distance improvement marker. This is the distance you will work towards increasing your casting distance without a blowup. It’s also the safe amount of line you can safely blowup on your spool! Gradually increase this distance by changing the location of the tape on the spool whatever safe progressive distance increase you are comfortable with, here I used 25 yards but it can be whatever safe distance you don’t mind having to pick apart your line blowups as you progress beyond your current optimum casting distance and improve. This is best done on a grass surface so you can check your distance on each cast. This method works. I’ve used it successfully for years to improve my casting technique, distance and equipment performance and you might want to try it also if you’re not happy with your casting prowess. Good luck!


Awesome idea👍 I'm looking forward to tinkering with everything during the cold months this year... I ended up spoolling up with 15lb line and I couldn't really tell too much of a difference. I did however break off a drum at the knot this morning. Landed one and broke off the second. I even kept my drag plenty loose. The first fish must have put more pressure than I realized...I spooled up again with 20lb and landed one more fish. I'm not going down from 20 again for drum fishing.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Eltonjohn said:


> Awesome idea👍 I'm looking forward to tinkering with everything during the cold months this year... I ended up spoolling up with 15lb line and I couldn't really tell too much of a difference. I did however break off a drum at the knot this morning. Landed one and broke off the second. I even kept my drag plenty loose. The first fish must have put more pressure than I realized...I spooled up again with 20lb and landed one more fish. I'm not going down from 20 again for drum fishing.


Did you have your rod tip high when the drum was in the wash? By the time I get the fish in the wash Im on my shock.


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

DaBig2na said:


> Did you have your rod tip high when the drum was in the wash? By the time I get the fish in the wash Im on my shock.


I did not. Shockline was wrapped a few times on spool before I put any pressure on first fish. There were a lot of blues around so maybe one nicked the line idk line broke not long after hookup


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Eltonjohn said:


> I did not. Shockline was wrapped a few times on spool before I put any pressure on first fish. There were a lot of blues around so maybe one nicked the line idk line broke not long after hookup


Ribbon Fish have also been thick... They will bite you off faster than a blue


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

It depends...

In theory, thinner line (15 lb test) will cast farther that thicker (20 lb) line. It is lighter and less wind resistance. But... Thinner line requires tuning adjustments, especially if you are operating on the hairy edge of disaster already. Thinner line filled to the same spool capacity (distance from lip) comes off the spool differently than the thicker line. I call this natural braking. The rotating mass reduces much faster with the thicker line and acts as braking for the spool. Think of it as a flywheel, bigger heavier flywheel will have more centrifugal force and want to "overspeed" worse. Thinner line drops slower (spool capacity) than does heavy line. This can require MORE mag/thumb/brakeblocks to control the mid cast back lash. 

So, the only real way to know what works best for you is to spend some quality field time measuring casts performed with your gear. Make 10 or more casts with the 20, then switch to the 15 and make at least the same number of casts. You may be surprised with your results.

Tommy


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Eltonjohn said:


> I'll just experiment. I lost a nice fish earlier this year because
> I didn't take garbomans shockleader knot advice and I had a 3 turn surgeons knot. Broke me off at the knot. That was on a 15lb big game mainline on a spinner. Ive since learned the Bimini twist.


The BT is too big a knot for the guides and is a pain to tie.

The Uni to blob or overhand is a tiny knot that can be done blindfold on a dark, wet and cold beach night and has never failed me - the main line will pop first.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

BeachBob said:


> The BT is too big a knot for the guides and is a pain to tie.
> 
> The Uni to blob or overhand is a tiny knot that can be done blindfold on a dark, wet and cold beach night and has never failed me - the main line will pop first.
> 
> View attachment 69042


A lot of people tie a spider hitch instead of a bt although the bt is better. They both will go through the guides just fine.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Benji said:


> A lot of people tie a spider hitch instead of a bt although the bt is better. They both will go through the guides just fine.


For me, the UB is micro in size but mega in strength while the BT and spider are just a pain to tie and too dang big.


----------

